# Who would do a thing like this?



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I see this van come up on eBay today and I quite like the look and price of it.

It isn't quite what I would go for (I'd want integrated cab with swivels and a bit smaller garage) but the conversion quality looks very good and the price seems reasonable. What I am wondering is who might have done this 'Full Professional Bespoke Conversion'. I'm not in a position to buy so wouldn't want to ask the seller and be another time waster so does anyone recognise the work? ....or anyone suggest people who could match it?

Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Might be >this< company who specialise in coversions for the racing fraternity, although the graphics don't quite match, the interior looks a bit similar.

pete


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Pete - that does look very very similar - now bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Does look a nice van - just the two swivelled dining seats - its been up for sale on Ebay before but failed to sell.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Could be Leisuredrive

Bill


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi baldlygo it could be someone just like me - but it was'nt--see avatar--
There are a few likewise in the racing lot that get converters to do jobs around south yorks Nice looking van for the money
terry


----------

